# Policy Change - Registrations



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 12, 2009)

Due to increases in bot based spamming getting past the various filters and blocks we put in place, we have switched to manual validation of new registrations.  While an unfortunate inconvenience to our new members, it will greatly decrease the chances of spammers posting their filth on the site.  We expect new accounts to be checked and processed within 24 hours of registration.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2009)

We've blocked 10 suspected spammers so far.  I figure, we can get our shoes, ipods and porn from more respectable vendors.  LOL!


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 16, 2009)

But, Bob, I was looking for a really great deal on shoe-Ipods!  Not to mention the bridge they offered to throw in!


----------

